# bream on the brain



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Fished Nerang weds solo got 6 bream 4 a round the 37 cm mark the cause is in its mouth.cheers fishbrain


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice. Fat and good colour too


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice result FB


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

nice work - great looking fish. How do you fish those half bloodworms - slowly along the bottom or up in the water column a bit more??


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

HI scotty,
That day I fished them like bait they were really shy on the day
little bites like ratty bream. cheers fishbrain


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hi there.

I've also fished the gulp sandworms/bloodworms and I usually have one rod rigged with a worm imitaition drifting along behind the yak when I'm floating over sandflats etc. It's best if there's a little bit of current/breeze to push the yak along. Works a treat on whiting and bream as the movement encourages the fish to strike. I'm sure these would work on flatties as well, but haven't caught one on these as yet.

I've found that if I'm just fishing them 'dead' in water thats not moving, the 'pickers' will get them and strip them down to the hook in no time.

ps nice bream fishman


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

great bream mate. what weight head are you using?


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice catch!! Love the rig still in it's gob!!! Good work. Congrats and keep the fish a coming... bream are great to catch. 8)


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

hi hairy ,
Thats a 1/16 TT lure jighead and half a 6 in sandworm.  cheers
fishbrain


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

THANKS MATE


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

hi guys,
Also found casting to the bank ,structure,snag or wherever you think the fish are holding up let it sink to the bottom start to retieve add
a couple of small hops and slow retieve back to the yak don't be suprised
get smashed a few feet for the yak.  happy fishing fishbrain


----------

